# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Отключается монитор

## smirnov252

После переустановки винды отключается монитор при запуске системы. В безопасном и VGA режимах все работает нормально, но при попытке поменять разрешение на более высокое - сразу тухнет монитор. Проблема начала возникать после установки НЕРО 9, помогала "загрузка последней удачной конфигурации", но после переустановки больше не катит. В чем может быть проблемма?

----------


## TeKiLLo

обновить версия драйверов на видео до самой последней

----------


## IMPERIAL

Может в герцах дело? У меня была видюшка, которая показывала максимальное значение в 1600х1200 разрешение, и герцы от 60 до 120, хотя галочка стояла на "скрыть режимы, которые монитор не может использовать", поставил я 120 естественно и монитор отключился - появилась картинка типа такой, когда монитор работает, но нет сигнала с видюхи, только вместо "кабель не подключен", стояла надпись "И? Hz" или что-то вроде этого. Может у вас та же проблема?

----------


## smirnov252

> Может в герцах дело? У меня была видюшка, которая показывала максимальное значение в 1600х1200 разрешение, и герцы от 60 до 120, хотя галочка стояла на "скрыть режимы, которые монитор не может использовать", поставил я 120 естественно и монитор отключился - появилась картинка типа такой, когда монитор работает, но нет сигнала с видюхи, только вместо "кабель не подключен", стояла надпись "И? Hz" или что-то вроде этого. Может у вас та же проблема?


Когда-то и такое было, но в этот раз монитор потух после установки винды, когда операционка настраивала разрешение экрана. То же самое происходит и в VGA режиме, когда настраивать разрешение автоматически, а вручную ничего не меняет. Попробую еще драйвера поискать.

----------


## tariely

> После переустановки винды отключается монитор при запуске системы. В безопасном и VGA режимах все работает нормально, но при попытке поменять разрешение на более высокое - сразу тухнет монитор. Проблема начала возникать после установки НЕРО 9, помогала "загрузка последней удачной конфигурации", но после переустановки больше не катит. В чем может быть проблемма?



Может стоит suspend time очень маленки. Попробуй поставь побольше.




_________________________
ОСА-807  зеленый лазер  в поход.

----------

